# husky x staffy



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

another new one on me!:cursing: hes gorgeous the poor boy hes either 'under the stairs or in the garden' cos hes boistrous! lord knows where he'll end up!  

Preloved | husky x staffy boy,16 mths old for sale in Arnold, Nottingham, UK


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

lets hope he ends up with someone who has the time and the expertise to train him properly!

Poor lad!

What were they thinking mixing those two breeds!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> lets hope he ends up with someone who has the time and the expertise to train him properly!
> 
> ...


probably the usual Sal ££££££


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mental ut:ut:ut:

Poor thing


----------



## Katie1989 (Sep 30, 2009)

poor boy lets hope he goes to somone responsable


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

poor boy, I hope that he finds a good home.


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Even to make money, people must have some common sense to see that will make an awful cross!
Poor dog


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It's really beyond a joke. What the hell is a woman with 6 kids doing buying a dog like that in the first place. I despair of people daily but this one really does cement my dislike for the majority of the human race.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

What a shame because he is lovely 

What a prat saying he is under the stairs or in the garden

this is what people dont think about when they breed different breeds or what the future holds for the poor dog!

i hope he as a happy ending but i doubt he will


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

JSR said:


> It's really beyond a joke. What the hell is a woman with 6 kids doing buying a dog like that in the first place. I despair of people daily but this one really does cement my dislike for the majority of the human race.


Exactly what i was thinking, do these people do no research when they buy any breed let alone a cross, what a waste of a poor boy!!


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

The only positive thing about such a cross is that at least both breeds are very good with children. Other than that (which you could have got with a purebred do of either breed) what on earth is the point of mixing two such different breeds? I despair.......

Mick


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shame poor boy he is gorgeous! Hope he gets a proper home were he can be trained


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

I wonder if they have realised the correlation between NOT walking him because he's too strong, and his energy levels!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, he's a stunner.

I think a cross like that really needs an experienced owner. I dread to think what breed traits he may have inherited. Will he have the prey drive and recall issues of the husky? If he is being housed like that, and obviously isnt socialised, id worry about dog on dog aggression issues. He looks a powerful animal. He also looks a tad "type" in that pic. Although im no expert.

Im quick used to strong willed bull breeds, but i dont think id feel confident taking on such a cross. As beautful as he is, i think he could be problematic in the wrong hands.

Id like to slap the person that thought of crossing such breeds. I dont have a huge issue with people cross breeding aslong as its done sensibly. I just think the breeds involved need to be carefully looked at. Some should never be crossed, both of these being prime examples.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

again people spinn their own story to this advert.... some assume those people bred this mix purposly, then there are others assuming this dog has been bought 

Where do u all get that info from because i cant read it anywhere and i read it several times.

Maybe she inherited that dog from someone or again it just might have been an accident etc etc etc  but i dont know !!! 

why dont u call up, get the facts right and then get angry instead of making up stories and get wound up 

im kinda lost with all this lol 

obviously this person cant cope with the dog and is trying to find a home for it....


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

see below....


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Natik said:


> again people spinn their own story to this advert.... some assume those people bred this mix purposly, then there are others assuming this dog has been bought
> 
> Where do u all get that info from because i cant read it anywhere and i read it several times.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if she bought, inherited or found this dog in the street if she had researched the breeds she would of know what to expect in way of size and energy levels and would of known that being "under the stairs" is not suitable for any dog let alone one of this size who needs proper training to maintain a well balanced dog. With research and training any puppy can grow into a loving family pet rather than be passed from owner to owner and most of the time a rescue shelter!

I have no problems with people re-homing their dogs when they genuinly can't cope and often help them to do this but in some cases this would never be needed and thats the sad thing!


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow. What a dog!

I hope he gets a home that can do him justice.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> It doesn't matter if she bought, inherited or found this dog in the street if she had researched the breeds she would of know what to expect in way of size and energy levels and would of known that being "under the stairs" is not suitable for any dog let alone one of this size who needs proper training to maintain a well balanced dog. With research and training any puppy can grow into a loving family pet rather than be passed from owner to owner and most of the time a rescue shelter!
> 
> I have no problems with people re-homing their dogs when they genuinly can't cope and often help them to do this but in some cases this would never be needed and thats the sad thing!


well, under some circumstances maybe she didnt have the time to research those breeds?  maybe she didnt have that dog since puppyhood? So again more assumptions....

nobody bothered to find out the true facts so far and everyone can only go by assumptions and nothing else....

...she obviously keeps him under the stairs because she cant cope with him....


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's gorgeous, hope he finds a good home. Grrrr to the people selling him, poor fella  x


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Natik said:


> well, under some circumstances maybe she didnt have the time to research those breeds?  maybe she didnt have that dog since puppyhood? So again more assumptions....
> 
> nobody bothered to find out the true facts so far and everyone can only go by assumptions and nothing else....
> 
> ...she obviously keeps him under the stairs because she cant cope with him....


OOOhhh ok thats fine then under the stairs is completly fine for the poor boy if she can't cope, or maybe she should of though about that before taking him in/buying him or however she came to own him!

...we obviously have very different opinions of responsible dog owners and how and when people should take on a dog especially when they have children around!!

My "assumptions" are based on the situations of all the dogs i have helped to rehome and sadly the hundreds of thousands still left in shelters today.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Chell82xx said:


> OOOhhh ok thats fine then under the stairs is completly fine for the poor boy if she can't cope, or maybe she should of though about that before taking him in/buying him or however she came to own him!
> 
> ...we obviously have very different opinions of responsible dog owners and how and when people should take on a dog especially when they have children around!!
> 
> My "assumptions" are based on the situations of all the dogs i have helped to rehome and sadly the hundreds of thousands still left in shelters today.


i think ur totally missing my point....

of course its not right to keep him under the stairs and she states that in her advert too!!!

Maybe she wanted to give that dog a chance and has seen the dog and not its breeds it carries.... no, not the most responsible way to go around things but people taking those dogs in actually sometimes trying to do something good by giving it a home and learning the hard way that it doesnt always work out the way they would like it too.... but its all maybes and maybes and maybes.... no FACTS ....


----------



## Chell82xx (Sep 20, 2008)

Natik said:


> i think ur totally missing my point....
> 
> of course its not right to keep him under the stairs and she states that in her advert too!!!
> 
> Maybe she wanted to give that dog a chance and has seen the dog and not its breeds it carries.... no, not the most responsible way to go around things but people taking those dogs in actually sometimes trying to do something good by giving it a home and learning the hard way that it doesnt always work out the way they would like it too.... but its all maybes and maybes and maybes.... no FACTS ....


Well whatever the facts are there is another poor dog "for sale" at one of the most difficult periods in its life and thats a shame, hopefully he will find a new forever home where he will be treated right!


----------



## staflove (Sep 4, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> another new one on me!:cursing: hes gorgeous the poor boy hes either 'under the stairs or in the garden' cos hes boistrous! lord knows where he'll end up!
> 
> Preloved | husky x staffy boy,16 mths old for sale in Arnold, Nottingham, UK


Dont no were he will end poor little guy if i could have another one hed bee with me what a hansome man he is but a thug will end up with it


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

staflove said:


> Dont no were he will end poor little guy if i could have another one hed bee with me what a hansome man he is but a thug will end up with it


i know how you feel,im trying to get around my oh to let us have him but hes not giving in theres loads of dog fighting in nottingham i really am worried a thug will get him


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> i know how you feel,im trying to get around my oh to let us have him but hes not giving in theres loads of dog fighting in nottingham i really am worried a thug will get him


Thanks to going Uni in Notts, i can certianly agree theres a problem with "status dogs" and then dog fighting probauly leads on from there :S

As for the staffie husky cross, amazing, i dont see ANY POINT in crossing those breeds :S


----------



## jlushh (Jun 22, 2009)

Those eyes :001_wub:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

My comments were not directed at the current situation of the dog, tragic though that is, but at the idiots who bred him in the first place.

Mick


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

That poor dog! people always use there kids as a cheap and easy excuse! If they had trained this dog to be calm and gentle around kids to start with they wouldnt now have this problem! so many people just go out and pick up any dog they can find that they afford..also if the owner had searched both breeders she/he would have seen what a hyper dog it may have been and would have been perpared if he/she was still to go through with the buying of the pup..shame on them putting it under the stair or back yard..or is that just to make us feel sorry for it so they can get rid.

and the breeder well what can you say! pure plonker..who would mix two such breeds..accident or not it could have been helped there is such things as mis-mates and accidents only happen due to irresposible care from the owner.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Do pure breed rescue take in such first gen crosses?


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

some do Lauren some dont! (im sure most do) I know both the chinese crested rescues i know take in all cresteds and all crested crosses.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

:cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing::cursing:
:mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Do pure breed rescue take in such first gen crosses?


Some do some don't. The two major Siberian Husky welfare organisations in this country don't. The Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain Welfare only takes in KC registered dogs. The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) takes in any purebred sibes, but we are so overwhelmed (350 dogs rehomed in 30 months) that we cannot take crosses as well. If we had the resources, we could do it, but we are so stretched just dealing with purebred sibes, that we just can't do it I'm afraid.

Mick


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

raindog said:


> Some do some don't. The two major Siberian Husky welfare organisations in this country don't. The Siberian Husky Club of Great Britain Welfare only takes in KC registered dogs. The Siberian Husky Welfare Association (UK) takes in any purebred sibes, but we are so overwhelmed (350 dogs rehomed in 30 months) that we cannot take crosses as well. If we had the resources, we could do it, but we are so stretched just dealing with purebred sibes, that we just can't do it I'm afraid.
> 
> Mick


I think alot of SBT Rescues are the same Mick,those without papers are acessed to see if they are purebred before hand I think.
The majority of SBT's that go through rescue don't have papers.
As you already know SBT Rescue's are struggling with the amount of dogs going through the system and I believe some rescues have waiting lists because they are unable to take in any more dogs.

As for the ad well I'm speechless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Aww poor boy, he's absolutely gorgeous! I hope he doesn't fall into the wrong hands and finds the loving home he deserves.

As for people saying "why cross such breeds" - maybe it wasn't on purpose? Accident's _do_ happen... maybe he was just that.


----------



## get off your high horse (Jan 14, 2010)

oh dear

could someone please explain to me how a person who is trying to find a good home for a pet that her family is no longer suited to keep is supposed to keep within your 'moral standards'


the dog looks much larger than either a husky or a staffy- how would she have known this when it was a pup?????

she is getting slated for 'selling' the dog- yet if she had offered it as free to a good home- im sure you would have had something to say about that


so what if its in the garden during the day- alot of people work and lock their dog in the house all day-how is that different??????


why shouldnt she have a dog with 6 kids-both breeds are known as being good with kids


had she dropped it off at rescue it could well have risked pts


the very nature of cross breeds means you dont always get what you think your getting- if it turned out too big then what is she to do- leave it until it gets so boisterous that it harms a child- then you can all sit there and say she should have rehomed if she couldnt handle it

she is doingt the right thing and should be praised for doing it now before things get out of control and doing it the right way

and as for dog fighting being rife in nottingham i beg to differ and eagerly await information as to what this comment has been based on!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Shame i cant see a pic of the cross


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Captain.Charisma said:


> Shame i cant see a pic of the cross


Its an old thread that someone has bought up again.


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Its an old thread that someone has bought up again.


That would explain why, thankyou


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

wierd combination


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Did they not research this breed combo before accepting responsibility (or not as the case may be)for the poor lad? I have a staffie x lab and she is the same, V playful, just like a child,they're also very intelligent so like all dogs, in need of the right training, so many people buy dogs and think it's a case of buying tem and dumping them in the house to forget about. Of course he'll be boistrous he obviously never gets out, if a dog is properly trained it doesn't matter how big they are they can be walked easy.
I'm not going on any more because I wont stop....and my soap box is too high to stand on for very long
clare xx


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

thats so very wrong


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

Cross-breed Dogs classifieds in Felixstowe : Puppies - staffy x Husky

Just searched husky x staffy in google and found this link

So for anyone thats wants to see a husky x staffy, here it is


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> Wow, he's a stunner.
> 
> I think a cross like that really needs an experienced owner. I dread to think what breed traits he may have inherited.


The first problem I see here., not sure if its the same with this cross but it has caused a prob with mine.

Staffs tend to lay with their back legs all the way back a lot of the time and my Fizz always does this, unfortunatly for her, that coupled with the prick wo used to beat her up has strained her legs to the point where her ligamets snapped in her back legs, for various other health reasons, again...because of x owner she cant have the op to correct it, so it's had to be managed with meds and physio and lots of rest and te right excercises.......
anyway....ramble....rant.....not going on.....rant.....soapbox.....c ya xx


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

what a load of know it alls...do any of you actually have any experience with this mix?
I have a staffy x husky and she is fantastic!
I also have 2 female rottwiellers of 4 and 5 years old, had them since pups never breed them no need. several ducks, rabbits and three cats, one of which is 21 years old....had her longer than my son.
Not all non-kennel club types are idiots and it rude to presume so.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

big_bear said:


> thats so very wrong  [/QUOTE
> 
> Theres no such thing as a bad dog, just a bad owner:wink:


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

MarKalAm said:


> Even to make money, people must have some common sense to see that will make an awful cross!
> Poor dog


rubbish


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

thereasa said:


> big_bear said:
> 
> 
> > thats so very wrong  [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

yes so try reading the thread before you have a go

and dont take things personally


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Her is another person, who is only thinking of the bucks. Says want to stay within the mix!!! mental

Preloved | akita or husky stud needed for akita cross husky bitch wanted in Stockport, Cheshire, UK


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

main problem i can see is the size difference. huskies arent 'big' dogs but they're taller than staffies, joint problems i would have thought....

plus if the mix got into the wrong hands the hyperactivemess of a husky coupled with the strength and agressiveness of a staff. like i said, in the wrong hands.

cute mix yes, but not a well thought out one


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> main problem i can see is the size difference. huskies arent 'big' dogs but they're taller than staffies, joint problems i would have thought....
> 
> plus if the mix got into the wrong hands the hyperactivemess of a husky coupled with the strength and agressiveness of a staff. like i said, in the wrong hands.
> 
> cute mix yes, but not a well thought out one


I have to say staffs aren't agressive, mine is a staffxlab and the way she'd been tret before i got er you'd think she'd be really agressive but she was more submissive than anythng,she's now very soft and getle with the kids yet hyperactive and playful when she's having fun.
but i do agree, not a well thought out mix... any dog in the wrong hands can become aggressive xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Her is another person, who is only thinking of the bucks. Says want to stay within the mix!!! mental
> 
> Preloved | akita or husky stud needed for akita cross husky bitch wanted in Stockport, Cheshire, UK


bitch is part malamute part husky and part akita!

And she wants a sire of husky or akita..

just seeing pound signs no doubt.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> bitch is part malamute part husky and part akita!
> 
> And she wants a sire of husky or akita..
> 
> just seeing pound signs no doubt.


Unfortunatly that's all many people see when they breed dogs these days, which gives some of the very good caring breeders a bad name, unfair really because those on PF who breed seem to be top notch at what they do and you can see the passion and dedication that goes into it.xx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> I have to say staffs aren't agressive, mine is a staffxlab and the way she'd been tret before i got er you'd think she'd be really agressive but she was more submissive than anythng,she's now very soft and getle with the kids yet hyperactive and playful when she's having fun.
> but i do agree, not a well thought out mix... any dog in the wrong hands can become aggressive xx


this is why i said in the wrong hands, and mainly dog agression is what i've seen, MIL has a staffy x beagle and hes the sweetest thing


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> this is why i said in the wrong hands, and mainly dog agression is what i've seen, MIL has a staffy x beagle and hes the sweetest thing


Yeh I saw that just after posting...quick edit lol...there are some rea pillocks about whoreally dot know what they're doing though and they turn stafys into really nasty dogs, unfortunatly bcause of their stregnth it brands them dangerous, it's sad really isn it xx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Her is another person, who is only thinking of the bucks. Says want to stay within the mix!!! mental
> 
> Preloved | akita or husky stud needed for akita cross husky bitch wanted in Stockport, Cheshire, UK


how can she stay within the mix when the dogs mum was a malamute but she wants a husky stud! She must'nt know alot about her dogs breeding if she thinks malamutes and huskies are the same!! 
:nonod:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> how can she stay within the mix when the dogs mum was a malamute but she wants a husky stud! She must'nt know alot about her dogs breeding if she thinks malamutes and huskies are the same!!
> :nonod:


I noticed that, she obviously thinks malamutes are a type of husky  stupid woman


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> Yeh I saw that just after posting...quick edit lol...there are some rea pillocks about whoreally dot know what they're doing though and they turn stafys into really nasty dogs, unfortunatly bcause of their stregnth it brands them dangerous, it's sad really isn it xx


it is, i love staffys and will always go up to one unless it looks obviously agressive. I let kira meet them if the owners say its ok aswell. but I did meet one which started off nice, i had yoghurt drops in my pocket and gave him one (after checking with the owner) then i was just giving him attention and he bit my hand... i had gloves on luckily... but the woman just laughed and said 'oh he does that sometimes'  idiot.

buters one of the nicest and best behaved dogs i know. tho he sounds really mean when he's playfighting with kira, but i think most staffys are noisey lol his brother is too


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

hmm maybe she should have a muzzle shoved on her face whilst someone who knows what they're doing trains her dog properly, he just does that is something you ay when your dog chases it's tail or something, not when it bites someone.
I know someone on the park where i walk fizz with a staffi who sounds like a beast from hell.,soft as grease though lol, i always say he's all bark and no bol.... haha


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Clare7435 said:


> hmm maybe she should have a muzzle shoved on her face whilst someone who knows what they're doing trains her dog properly, he just does that is something you ay when your dog chases it's tail or something, not when it bites someone.
> I know someone on the park where i walk fizz with a staffi who sounds like a beast from hell.,soft as grease though lol, i always say he's all bark and no bol.... haha


busters the same, growling, chasing, pulling her ears (while shes chewing his leg lmfao) but totally submissive when he needs to be  wouldnt hurt a fly that boy


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

huskiesaregreat said:


> yes so try reading the thread before you have a go
> 
> and dont take things personally


not taking it personally
like i said i have this cross and she is Beautiful, but you make it sound like all people have "status" dogs for the cash...so untrue


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

thereasa said:


> not taking it personally
> like i said i have this cross and she is Beautiful, but you make it sound like all people have "status" dogs for the cash...so untrue


no

Noone is saying that people have status dogs for the cash. They are saying that those that breed these crosses (which become status dogs) are in it for the cash. There is a big difference.

A cross such as yours may well turn out to be the most best behaved ideal dog, however when you look at the charachteristics of each breed, it could just as easily be a recipe for disaster in the wrong hands.

Huskys endurance and high prey drive
vs Staffies energy and tenacity.

Not a sensible combination.

just my thoughts.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

billyboysmammy said:


> no
> 
> Noone is saying that people have status dogs for the cash. They are saying that those that breed these crosses (which become status dogs) are in it for the cash. There is a big difference.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

you agree 100%?
yet you don't dog actually have this cross?
then how do you know 100%?

not all pets are perfect, that why they are loved so much.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

thereasa said:


> you agree 100%?
> yet you don't dog actually have this cross?
> then how do you know 100%?
> 
> not all pets are perfect, that why they are loved so much.


she ment she agreed with the post, that she didnt mean that you had your dog for money, but that the people who breed them are in it for money.

I also agree with her post. theres a staffy in the family and i own a husky, both wonderful dog with great temperaments, but i would NEVER EVER even think about breeding them, yes the pups are cute, but the size difference and the behavioural traits of each breed dont fit well together. yes, you have got a good dog, doesnt mean the majority have, lost of other owners of this mix could be having both health and behavioural issues.

no ones having a pop at YOUR dog, stop getting annoyed at everyone, not everyones going to agree with your choice of dog, its a fact of life im afraid.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> she ment she agreed with the post, that she didnt mean that you had your dog for money, but that the people who breed them are in it for money.
> 
> I also agree with her post. theres a staffy in the family and i own a husky, both wonderful dog with great temperaments, but i would NEVER EVER even think about breeding them, yes the pups are cute, but the size difference and the behavioural traits of each breed dont fit well together. yes, you have got a good dog, doesnt mean the majority have, lost of other owners of this mix could be having both health and behavioural issues.
> 
> no ones having a pop at YOUR dog, stop getting annoyed at everyone, not everyones going to agree with your choice of dog, its a fact of life im afraid.


I agree....99.99999%:wink:...at the end of the day people who intentionally breed crosses are not thinking it through..yes we have accidents but really, who are we to play god?We are only humans and we don't know the outcome of what these dogs will be like in say..10 years time do we?There's enough breeds of dog to choose from so why go out and make more, the designer dog was born and I can personally see things going seriously wrong there in a few years time.....she says who has just been given a 'designer' dog....but that's different lol.....I hadn't a clue that mine was one of those until someone told me on this forum the othr day I just thought it was a pooch from an unwanted litter....hence being given it for free.
Anyway...twaffle over, nobody knows what these dogs wil be like in a few years time because people have only just strted playing with the breeds, I personally think it's a bad idea but that's only my opinion, we're each entitled to that ar we not?
Clare xx


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

My dog is a bitch & very asthetic to the eye, i had no intentions of having another dog but once i saw her, 
i had to have her!
Not because i liked her face but I knew if the wrong person got hold of her they wolud breed her....thats not going to happen.
I don't believing breeding any dogs there are enough in the world!
We can get on our soap boxes about how breeders have genetically modified
breeds to siut a certain spec over the last 100 years?!!
Are not all pedigrees designer dogs?
Try running a rescue centre an see how many of them end up there when the particular breed is not so fashionable.
we all have our own opinions:smile5:


----------



## delCoronado (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi there,
I appear to be one of "those other owners".

I too own a husky x staff.

And before you get all high and mighty and angry at why anyone would dare cross these two breeds, maybe step back and read below;

When I first bought her I was told I would have a hyperactive mess that could be neurotic all day long. Truth is, she sleeps all day long, has never destroyed any furniture, and is a calm submissive role model.

- We dont know what a lead is - we dont need one (except where mandatory or potentially dangerous) because she walks freely and under control.
- She loves loves loves playing with other dogs and she is the one usually being beaten up by other boisterous dogs.
- She is able to walk freely through a bird pen at my yard, which has several chickens, ducks, geese and for one brief spell, a rescued goat. 
- She doesnt bat an eyelid at sheep, horses or pigs.
- I couldnt have asked for a more tolerant and level headed dog to be around my little sister who has Downs Syndrome, who can sometimes be smothering or a little too rough with animals.
- She travels on trains and the underground, people dont even notice she is there until they stand on her.
- My vet is extremely pleased with her health. 

I could go on but I think I have illustrated my point. Regardless of her breed, she is a DOG. As a DOG she has no behavioural or health issues. As a dog, she is a shining example. 

I would NEVER buy a pedigree dog, they have become far too in bred, with too many debilitating health issues and too many behavioural issues due to the in breeding. Why would I want to pay an extortionate amount of money for health and behavioural issues? For a piece of paper? No thank you, I will stick to my cross breed. But then perhaps I am as blinkered as you, cynic.

PS - how do you think your beloved pedigrees originally came into being, by CROSS BREEDING different breeds of dog until a certain trait was established.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

delCoronado said:


> Hi there,
> I appear to be one of "those other owners".
> 
> I too own a husky x staff.
> ...


Whoa calm down mate! :thumbup:

Just outta interest, how old is she??

I have a friend who would love to meet you lol she has a husky x staff


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

could u post a pik of ur dog would love to see it?xxx


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

im so pleased to see someone else standing up for rights of a dog just to be a dog..not an accessory. Isn't it fantastic being one of those owners? My lilttle Lily is a total joy.
She's loving, playful,clean & very comical at times. As for being aggressive?
As I've hurt my back at the moment my 65 year old neighbour,jenny has been walking her along with my 2 rottis now thats a real status dog? Ha ha. 
Ive just got a new camera so when work it out i'll put some pictures on.
I enjoyed your post:thumbup:


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

by any chance is your dog called lunar?


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

wow more husky x staffy owners lets see pics mine is 6 months old she is wonderful no problems when ppl meet her they always say how calm she is and she is very well socialised i have 2 daughters 2 and 6 and she is great with them


----------



## delCoronado (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry about that rant guys, it just wound me up seeing all those negative posts, took it a bit personally!

Woooo hooo to all the Husky x Staff owners!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

My girly is called Kai, she is 2 and a half and I am going to attempt to post a pic of her.

Thereasa, would love to see some pics of your girl  Chianya, yours is lovely, what colour was the staff, were they mum or dad?

Kai (as you will hopefully see if I attach the pic right) looks completely different, her mum was a honey coloured staff and her 'husky' markings are a subtle cream colour, but then the fact she is pretty (IMO!) is just a cherry on the cake!!

X
View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

they r all so difrent (huskyxstaff) its great seeing the pics!! xx


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Husky x Staffs. Sure they're gorgeous but i'll just keep my mouth shut lmao .


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

best that those who have no idea what they are talking about do?

How can anyone difine a personality traite in a dog? Theyre all individuals.
I suppose its a bit like saying all blondes are stupid!?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

thereasa said:


> best that those who have no idea what they are talking about do?
> 
> How can anyone difine a personality traite in a dog? Theyre all individuals.
> I suppose its a bit like saying all blondes are stupid!?


Yes but i do know what i'm talking about . I don't agree with the crossing of breeds, especially for no good reason but you aren't allowed to discuss crossbreeds on here so i'll keep my mouth shut. I don't mean about the personality of the dog, i meant if they were deliberately crossed.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

its not personality traits its breed traits 

I have a cross they both have a mix of each breed traits, one is more one breed and the other is more like the other breed even tho they are brothers

They are very cute dogs personally i couldnt care if your dog has 3 legs growing from its head as long as its loved and well looked after!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

One of my friends has just bought a husky x staff but its bigger than her 7 year old staff x already and is only about 10-12 weeks old so it wouldnt surprise me if it was x malmute! She didn't get it from the breeder so didn't get to see either of the parents to be sure.

I just hope she is lucky and has a good example of the cross, but only time will tell


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

mum husky she was more black and white than grey dad was an american staff white and red i got to see both parents and it was there second litter so it werent an accident where r the pics lol and if u have never met these breeds then sorry u havent got a leg to stand on


----------



## TobyK9 (Feb 5, 2010)

I get a bit of this with our gsdxstaff apparently we have a dog with twice the aggression! Wow, super dog then! Lol
Oddly he's the only dog in the area that doesn't bark at absolutely everything it sees, but of course I'm told 'you wait, it will turn, its not wired properly' lol he's the best trained most well behaved dog around here, the problem will be when he has his 'teenage' stage, just one slip up and then it'll be 'told you so'


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

well I didn't see the ad because I got distracted by an advert for parti coloured poodles...I didn't know you could get those! It looked quite nice.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

chianya said:


> mum husky she was more black and white than grey dad was an american staff white and red i got to see both parents and it was there second litter so it werent an accident where r the pics lol and if u have never met these breeds then sorry u havent got a leg to stand on


yep ive heard all that trash as well... but then i had it with my 2 rotti's as well! And as i said my 65 year old neighbour walks them for me when i cant.
I'll put foto's on later 2day...some of them are funny...my Lily uses my rotti as a seat to watch tv.


----------



## Jojo80 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have just joined and could resist posting are reply. I am the proud owner of a nearly two year old Husky x staffy called Max (see picture).

My partner and I love him to pieces, and whilst he may be a little bit of the silly side and has his "Marley" moments, he has brought so much joy to our lives. It's been so lovely seeing other people have the same cross, as he gets so much attention when he's on walks. 

He is very strong and when we walk him on the lead its a battle of wills at times...but will do anything for treats! We do walk him at a dog walkers park off the lead most of the time. He is brilliant with other dogs and recall is great...he's only problem is he thinks everyone will love him and gets rather upset if people don't rub his belly. 

It would be great to hear from people who have other stories and what there crosses are like..... 

Jo


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't know if the OP keeps tabs like I always do - but there is currently a staffie x husky looking for a home on dogsblog. (Might be a couple of pages back by now). Unusual but stunning looking dog!


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Better late than never but here are the pics promised of Lil,my husky x staff, seen here taking total advantance of one of my rotti's,Daisy.
Lil - husky x staffy Pet Photo Gallery - Upload & Share Pet Photos


----------



## delCoronado (Mar 30, 2010)

Thereasa and Jojo - your mixes are gorgeous!!!!

I have decided that this forum winds me up to the point where I feel I could throw my laptop out the window (which neither gets a point across to the idiots on here nor achieves anything!)

What between bashing my dog for her breeding and slagging off Cesar Milan's techniques I think I might implode with anger!

I will however be keeping my account on here and will try to remember to log in to read any private messages  Anyone wanting to organise a meet - would be up for it, or anyone who wants more info on what there h x s could be by 3 years old - I am more than happy to gab on for hours about the subject that makes me happy - Kai!

Over and out


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

thanks for your reply...i understand how it winds you up!
Have you notice how all the forum members who were slagging the x off on the forum are now keeping quiet since the pictures & positive feedback have been posted?
Isn't silence golden?
Hope to hear from you soon?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~There are no such thing as bad dogs just bad & POMPOUS owners!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

thereasa said:


> thanks for your reply...i understand how it winds you up!
> Have you notice how all the forum members who were slagging the x off on the forum are now keeping quiet since the pictures & positive feedback have been posted?
> Isn't silence golden?
> Hope to hear from you soon?
> ...


im sure no one would ever slag off these dogs all dogs are wonderful, i'd like to bet its more to do with the breeding of them


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Shamen said:


> im sure no one would ever slag off these dogs all dogs are wonderful, i'd like to bet its more to do with the breeding of them


just caught up with this thread, and completely agree with shaman.

Not one person on this thread is slagging off any individual dog!!!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

crossing breeds apparently *just for the novelty of the mix* and then selling the pups is IMO despicable; 
it appears to be done purely for the money, which is a motive i find equally despicable *if the litter is purebred* -

if the prospective-parents are not health-screened, etc, BEFORE the actual breeding is done - well BEFORE the bitch is in estrus. 
that is responsible; and mismate jabs for the so-called *accidents* are also responsible behavior. 
all too many *accidents* are more like deliberate + purposeful, looking at them from the outside.

_*a repeat-breeding of the same stud + dam can hardly be termed *accident* - again, it is apparently for $$... 
as it cannot be for the future of the breed, there is no breed. 
were those 2 dogs hip-graded, eyes certified by a vet-opthamologist, were both parents checked for breed-specific heritable problems, were both parent-dogs AT * LEAST 24-MO at the first breeding? 
i very-much doubt it. *_

as for the Dawg-Wrassler - 
plenty of ppl have spoken-out against the misapplication of a ridiculously *wrong and outdated, long-discarded* theory 
of supposedly treating dogs *like wolves* - 
*A* dogs are not wolves, having last had a common-ancestor somewhere between 60k and 100k years ago, 
from mitochondrial-DNA mutation rates 
*B* not even WOLVES have the sort of linear hierarchy once ascribed to them - it was poor research, on assemblages of strangers 
trapped in pens, with no way to flee or choose whose society they preferred, but forced to co-habit in a small area.

the *wolf-pack theory* of Alpha-hooey is only kept alive by pet-owners and a few misguided romantics who think the idea of the *wolf on the hearth-rug*_ is so cool, like wow, ya know, its just like awesome... like my dog is just like a wolf except he looks different, like - isnt that like just *amazing?*_ :ihih:

whats just amazing to me is that people swallow this guff, hook line + sinker, and proceed to roll + pin dogs, 
check them harshly with choke-chains, slip-collars or prongs, use SHOCK as a training-tool, etc.

see *welfare in dog training* 
Welfare in Dog Training 
a list of SOME of the many professional orgs who have had the guts to stand-up 
and state the (ought to be) obvious - 
*dogs do not REQUIRE harsh-handling to train, and it is actually damaging to the dogs behavior - 
it damages the dogs trust in humans, and is counterproductive; harsh handling impacts dog-behavior badly. 
it creates anxiety, shuts dogs down, or makes the dog defensive, increasing the likelihood of bites.*

*Univ of Pennsylvania vet-college recently published yet-another research study, which concluded harsh or punitive handling /so-called training is strongly associated with aggression developing in the dog, or if the dog already displayed aggro, with worsening aggro. 
there was a positive correlation between harsh so-called training and the likelihood of bites.*

if U like being bitten + wish to emulate Ur role-model, feel free :blink: 
but why anyone would *want* to push a dog into biting or other aggro behavior, is beyond my speculation.

before U drag-in the *but those dogs would all DIE if not for... * argument, its been done to death; 
* very few of the dogs are at any risk of euthanasia 
* their problem-behaviors are readily addressed by other, more-humane methods and tools.

hundreds of trainers that i know of across the USA train naive dogs, or do B-Mod on untrained or mis-trained dogs, 
*who already have bite-histories -* and NOT * ONE of them rolls, pins, pokes, *kicks*/taps, chokes, shocks, uses bitey-hands, scruffs, shakes, hangs, drags, or otherwise ** physically dominates** the dogs during training or B-Mod. 
they also don;t necessarily eat first, go out doors first, nibble crackers before feeding the dog as an ALpha-gesture, 
or any of the other hooey.  and incredibly, they have considerable success with these bite-history dogs... 
gee, who;d a thunk it, eh?  mere accident? i don;t think so; many have done this *accidentally* for a decade or more.

i have worked with dogs who have bite-histories since 1990 - 
and have never been bitten (yet) by any of them.

my only dog-bite as an adult, so far, 
was from a 12-WO GSD-pup sold via the Internet to a novice-owner in an urban neighborhood - 
the pup was the offspring of former E-German/Czech border-patrol parents, and the dogs owner was a bare-adult by USA-stds [21 is drinking-age] who bought this pup AS * HIS * FIRST * DOG, and had no clue what he was getting. 
if U want more-info on his breeding, Google *Sapphire Kennels* in the NW USA.

i took a 6-inch long dead-pine twig out of the pups mouth that he was chewing to bits and EATING in the yard, 
and he delivered 4 rapid-fire bites to one hand like machine-gun fire in a matter of seconds, each with increasing force; 
the first bite scratched my knuckles, the others left bruises; the last bites bruises lasted 2-weeks. 
and BTW this pup did not growl or indicate in any way that he was upset before biting - he was lying down beavering away 
like a termite, and never got up, backed his ears, hackled, avoided my hand approaching *his* stick or mouth, etc - he just BIT hard. 
do i think he belonged in a pet-home? with a NOVICE owner? 
*never in this world.*

positive does not mean permissive - 
DOMINANCE is dumbinance - 
handling and training should be humane, first and foremost; 
and humans are the species with the supposed greater intelligence.

for more brains + less brawn in handling AKA training, 
and responsible breeding from screened parents, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> crossing breeds apparently *just for the novelty of the mix* and then selling the pups is IMO despicable;
> it appears to be done purely for the money, which is a motive i find equally despicable *if the litter is purebred* -
> 
> if the prospective-parents are not health-screened, etc, BEFORE the actual breeding is done - well BEFORE the bitch is in estrus.
> ...


what a BRILLIANT post i totally agree with you on both subjects!


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

i bought this dog to stop her being bred....she's too beautiful .it would be the first thing that would happen if she had endedup with an idiot.
Like i said before i have to rottis also. I spent over 18 months researching theyre blood lines before getting them & in laymans term they cost me a bloody fortune! i then tooka year of work to raise & train them.I never bred them,although i had plenty of offers from breeder with stud dogs.I never found the need,there are enough dogs in the world without me adding to it! 

As for Lil she is a joy.
My point still is that if you have never had experience with this cross,dont judge.
Take the time out to meet one of them?
All the science in the world cannot predict the personality of a well trained,well loved happy dog no matter what the breed.
That is our responsabilty.

A dog is for life...no dog chooses to be owned we choose it.Thats why should never give up on it. The owner holds it fate.

From Thereasa....a sometimes over passionated animal friend?


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

Im new to the web site and dont want to be involved in wot eva argument seems to be going on but i wanted to let u know that i have just bought a Husky x staffy and she is beautiful, i am used to training staffys, and my last was very well behaved but unfortunatly was put to sleep last month because of an illness and i was brought up with working sheep dogs, i researched huskys and was intending to but a pedigree siberian but came across my girl, and fell in love with her, her temperment is lovely and she gets on with my cats and kids. She has the markings of the husky but the smaller size and build of the staffy. I have been looking for people who have a dog which has been bred the same. i have been looking on the net and it is actually more common than u would think.


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

I have just bought a husky x staffy she is 7 weeks old and has husky face and markings but staff build, i have a quick question, my girl doesnt have sticking up ears , does that mean they will never stand up ? was ur dogs ears always stood up ??


----------



## Melissa85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Natik said:


> well, under some circumstances maybe she didnt have the time to research those breeds?  maybe she didnt have that dog since puppyhood? So again more assumptions....
> 
> nobody bothered to find out the true facts so far and everyone can only go by assumptions and nothing else....
> 
> ...she obviously keeps him under the stairs because she cant cope with him....


Not having time to research the breeds isn't an excuse IMO, I would never take on a dog without knowing what I was getting myself in for and making sure I could handle it.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

when i first got Lil she had floppy ears,however within 2 weeks they were stand up.
I have friends who have had german sheperds and they advised me to give her plenty of things to chew,i dont know if this if true but its meant to be good for the muscles around the face & head? It did appear to work for Lil & save mt doors walls furniture to!
I gave her cows hooves & nylon bones, hope this helps.
As for the on going arguement,well it wasnt meant to be. The point still being that those judging dont own this cross themselves, have never met this cross & arnt really taking any notice of what has actually been written by the owners of this cross? 
The basic fact is that the cross is here & lets all hpoe that they all and up with decent,sensilbe loving owners? Thats all anyone can hope for....for any dog?
Good luck with your new pup....believe me it will be fun.Some pics would be nice?
Thereasa.


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

Yep i totally agree, there is no point moaning about it now, they have been crossed so get on with it, and yes every dog deserves a loving family home regardless as to wether they are pedigree or not, my pedigree staffy was v poorly and she was put to sleep 2 months ago, and was only 4 . And now i have a staffy husky cross, she is beautifull, well tempered and gentle. She deserves a gooh home just as much as my pedigree and that is wot she will get.


----------



## Diddy (Jan 27, 2010)

Well i have to say that i now own Diddy. 

And he is a Husky x Staffy and is a beautifull dog, he is mentioned in these earlier threads earlier as for sale in Felixstowe.

Just wanted to let you all know that he is loved very much and is now a hugh part of our family.

Yes he requires lots of walks and yes he chews stuff and YES you have to keep on top of his behavour. But he is the first and only dog i have ever owned and i wouldnt be with out him.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a one year old staffi husky bitch called Lilou, and I have to say that she has turned out brilliantly. 

Having had other large breeds around since I was young, I would say that its not for the inexperienced, that said she is one of the best behaved puppies. 

She is really good with all dogs that we meet, specially the other bigger, more playful puppies. But stays calm for your average yappy small dog. 
She has very nearly learnt to stay close (this is the hardest bit, as the prey drive is ridiculous and her natural pace is loping) however she comes straight back when called, regardless of what four or two legged friends shes just met!

She's about 24-26inch at the shoulder and around 30kg. She goes to the vets reguarly and gets checked out (I am planning on training her for BikeJoring from 18 months onward) so that said we make sure she is developing ok.

oh, yeah and she has the biggest ears ever!


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like a have more fun to come, Lil is only 7 months old & she's the fastest dog i've ever seen & full of it.
She is a handfull but worth every bit of it as she is so loving & my 2 rotti'sve her to.
When I am out with her people ask me what she is? I say she's part kangaroo
as she "bounces" everywhere & never keeps still.
Does that mean she won't grow into her ears? They're like radar!
It's good to hear of others enjoying this x too:thumbup:


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

My dog sasha is now just under 12 weeks and isgrowing fast she now weighs 8kg, her sister who is in the familyonly weighs 6 kgs, and sasha was the runt of the litter so she doing well. Her ears are also large, and not standing fully yet, her colours have changed quite a lot tho and she is looking more husky like. I really wanna know what size to expect her to become. She is still very well behaved and loves her walks. She sits, lays down on comand, and is learning to come back to her name. She is very well natured and is just a fantastic beautiful dog!!.


----------



## JamieR (Jun 1, 2010)

some more piccies as Lilou was growing up:

9 weeks and 10 weeks, finally another from 19 weeks (her markings havent changed from 19 weeks, just got taller and filled out some more)


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

It turns out that your Lilou is my Lil's big sister...they have they same mum & dad.
Small world?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

thereasa said:


> It turns out that your Lilou is my Lil's big sister...they have they same mum & dad.
> Small world?


looks like it was a back to back mating then:frown2:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Shamen said:


> looks like it was a back to back mating then :frown2:


_yup. :nonod: but as we aren;t being the aunties at the christening, cooing and chucking chins, 
i doubt very much our opinions on BYB and cross-breeding un-screened parents, let alone every-6-mos litters, 
are welcome. :huh: are Ur feelings hurt, shamen?

mine neither. :001_cool: shame about the dogs, tho. _


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> _yup. :nonod: but as we aren;t being the aunties at the christening, cooing and chucking chins,
> i doubt very much our opinions on BYB and cross-breeding un-screened parents, let alone every-6-mos litters,
> are welcome. :huh: are Ur feelings hurt, shamen?
> 
> mine neither. :001_cool: shame about the dogs, tho. _


like hell they are like yourself the welfare of the dogs is all that matters to me.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

"there are none so weak as the righteous"....springs to mind!
I could going into the full explanation of how a 2nd litter happened so soon.As i have actually took the tome to reasearch it, but it does appear that some members on this forum have selective hearing & sight.
If they had actually read earlier posts something might have sunk in about the dogs now in our care...ITS HAPPENED MOVE ON... the breeding stops here! 
And before all the members concerned start spouting breeding info,it falls on deafs ears...i ran one of the largest animal rescue centres in the country for ten years & just because a dog is well bred doesn't mean it ends up in a good home,unlike the staffy x husky owners i have had the pleasure of meeting on this site.
So if you are lucky enough to have the pleasure of the company of this dog or any other canine pal? Enjoy every minute of it!XXXX


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

well how are we suppose to research why the bitch was bred back to back if you havent said? and at any rate there is no excuse for it!

and if people keep buying puppies from this breeder how do you know the 'breeding stops here', chances are it certainly wont for their poor dogs!! like many BYB's that poor bitch will have lots of litters, she'll be a nice little earner.

i have read your posts but sorry nothing has sunk in, i dont have any idea what point your making or is it that you have no intention to breed yourself?

i worked at a rescue and would NEVER dream of lining the pockets of a BYB or pf( the main reason for the heartbreaking rescue crisis), all my dogs came from rescues so im really surprised that someone who ran one would go out and get one from a 'breeder'

and can i just clarify i think the dogs themselves are lovely as are all dogs, its the irresponsible breeding of them that i cant stand! so no im not righteous im just someone who is extremely concerned and sickened by the amount of puppies being churned out by unethical breeders


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

the rescue i am involved with have a litter of 9 husky x labs , around 5 weeks old malnurished, mum is in a hell of a state with mastitis (she's the husky too - stupid size difference!).

The breeder, accidently on purpose let the mating happen, thinking she could make a few quid. Well the pups have destroyed her living room, ripping wallpaper, chewing everything in sight, ruined carpets etc etc. I cant deny that at least she did the responsible thing in the end by handing them into rescue when things got too much instead of selling them early. But still... this mating should never ever have happend!

As for a back to back breeding resulting in 2 litters... there is NO EXCUSE! EVER! mismate is available at every vets!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

thereasa said:


> As for Lil she is a joy.
> My point still is that if you have never had experience with this cross,dont judge.
> Take the time out to meet one of them?


 I seriously hope i never meet one of these crosses as hopefully they are few and far between due to only a select group of morons who would do this..
*its a pointless cross to line someone's pockets, simple *

Things like this are turning our arctic breeds into the new "Must have" chav dogs and it pi$$es me off!

My beautiful breed is being destroyed by people like this breeder and it breaks my heart to see it done :crying:


----------



## JamieR (Jun 1, 2010)

I would disagree about it being a pointless breed, I have known many dogs and grew up around them. For us it is the perfect match, I am not a 'chav', and to be honest I couldnt see any 'chav's wanting to own one of these. We chose Lilou based on breed characteristics, we did go to rescues (which incidentally appeared to be half full of pedigrees, including a couple of very sad looking sibe's because people didnt realise how much of a handful these artic breeds can be) however we have two mature cats so felt the easiest way to get them living togther, we needed a puppy.

I wanted either a mally or a sibe, however as much as I love the breeds, they belong in a farm/large garden environment, as they are pure working dogs, much as a collie or gsd. I know that I will get flamed on this, but this is my opinion (after all pedigrees are the result of selective in and cross breeding for certain traits, in this case for hauling loads, be it by bag or sled). I was also interested in a Staffi, however they have such a reputation, see rottweiler,gsd,doberman etc, that its not fair on the dog, as trying to get them socialised around our area would of been impossible.

I understand the BYB issues, and indeed am shocked to find that lil is only 6 months younger than lilou, I did a lot of hunting around the typical sites that dogs are sold on (including pulling spidered archives out of google), and could not find a reference to this particular family or this cross. I assumed it was an accidental breeding, and asked some questions when there regarding this. When visiting I checked accommodations and both the mother and fathers temperaments etc. Essentially followed through the regular questions etc. 

In short what I have is a lovely dog, with the right temperament, characteristics that we were looking for. The best of all worlds, the gentleness of a staff, mixed with the nobleness of the husky. Most people that meet are her are surprised that she is only 1 year old, as she is incredibly mature and level headed. (this is probably a result of her training).

As stated in my original post, I do not think that this cross would be suitable for a beginner or even someone that had previously being parent to a lab or other such breed.

And while I am on my diatribe I would like to point out a couple of things/misperceptions. Have you ever noticed that over the winter you dont see many dogs down the park? Then in the summer its bedlam, with labs and spaniels interrupting your peaceful walk. Lilou has been attacked 3 times in her life, and we have walked her round our area, and the local park. The first time was a gsd off the lead, no recall etc. The second was a labrador, and the third was a cocker spaniel!. I say that yes BYB and PF is incredibly wrong, and will be extremely disappointed if the family that we got Lilou from have decided to start doing this. I also think that there is a lot of other outlets for dogs, which slip through the net, they dont necessarily end in shelters etc. They just get locked up in the house all winter and are then let out to terrorise the good dogs in the summer. 

That said, I will stop the diatribe and I would like to state that I am not attacking anyones choices or opinions. At the end of the day, this is the internet, we are not psychic and making assumptions and getting worked up is really very pointless. 

Now can we please get off the subject!

Thereasa maybe we should arrange a walkies, I am sure lilou would love it!

MODS: please close this topic as per your sticky regarding cross breeds, I feel that this thread is getting nowhere (I assumed it had become a discussion thread for the owners of this cross to relate to each other and compare notes) Instead its becoming a flame alley.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Well what an add shes bigging him up large in she  Knocks the kids over, chases small animals, lives under the stairs or in the garden, to strong to walk??? MMMM I wonder what type of person would have him lol. Poor bugger will end up fighting


----------



## JamieR (Jun 1, 2010)

at flufffluff is that an accidental cross post? or are you referring to the OP? 

Sorry just referred back to the OP, I would say thats not a breed issue as I know plenty of pedigrees with similar behavioural issues. thats just training


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

JamieR said:


> at flufffluff is that an accidental cross post? or are you referring to the OP?
> 
> Sorry just referred back to the OP, I would say thats not a breed issue as I know plenty of pedigrees with similar behavioural issues. thats just training


Don't start a riot I am on about the add itself !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

JamieR said:


> at flufffluff is that an accidental cross post? or are you referring to the OP?
> 
> Sorry just referred back to the OP, I would say thats not a breed issue as I know plenty of pedigrees with similar behavioural issues. thats just training


but the family you got your dog from is already a BYB even if they hadnt bred their bitch back to back! it dosent matter how often they breed they are breeding with no aims, almost certainly no health tests the only motive is £££, and the only way to stop poor bitches like your pups mother being exploited like this is for people to stop buying the puppies.

and husky x staffies arnt a breed they are a cross so its a lottery which breed traits they will inherit, im glad to hear your girl is the perfect pet for you though, sadly many many more wont turn out so amenable and will and do end up in rescue.


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

JamieR said:


> I would disagree about it being a pointless breed, I have known many dogs and grew up around them. For us it is the perfect match, I am not a 'chav', and to be honest I couldnt see any 'chav's wanting to own one of these. We chose Lilou based on breed characteristics, we did go to rescues (which incidentally appeared to be half full of pedigrees, including a couple of very sad looking sibe's because people didnt realise how much of a handful these artic breeds can be) however we have two mature cats so felt the easiest way to get them living togther, we needed a puppy.
> 
> I wanted either a mally or a sibe, however as much as I love the breeds, they belong in a farm/large garden environment, as they are pure working dogs, much as a collie or gsd. I know that I will get flamed on this, but this is my opinion (after all pedigrees are the result of selective in and cross breeding for certain traits, in this case for hauling loads, be it by bag or sled). I was also interested in a Staffi, however they have such a reputation, see rottweiler,gsd,doberman etc, that its not fair on the dog, as trying to get them socialised around our area would of been impossible.
> 
> ...


Can I ask ?? You said that the husky was'nt for you or the staffie because one needed open spaces and was a working dog and the other had a rep??? but you got a cross of both breeds right!!! So it will still have these traits?? Being half husky and half staff:confused1:


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Unbelievable. So theres a couple of people who randomly pop up here - strange how the majority of them are newbies and all have staff/husky crosses and because they have dogs who haven't even hit maturity yet but are great dogs this is a fantastic cross . So what about every other one that is in rescuse because it isn't a fantastic dog - or was bought on a total whim? These crosses will never be bred by a responsible breeder and they will never be a good idea. Sure pedigree dogs have the issues too - so you take two pedigree dogs with issues and combine them . For every one that has turned out okay there will be another 10 that haven't. No one has any issues with the dogs themselves whatsoever - but to sit there and imply that it's not well, wrong to breed these crosses is kidding themselves. For every pedigree kc registered dog there is in rescue theres 20 cross breeds if not more. If i didn't care so much about the poor dogs then i would let you live quite happily in your own little bubble.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

There is 64 dogs for rehoming at the Glasgow Dogs Trust centre. 

8 are staffordshire bull terriers (staffies).
40 are crossbreeds.
4 are jack russells. 
1 is a patterdale terrier.
3 are border collies.
1 is a greyhound.
1 is a gsd.
2 are labradors.
1 is a whippet.
1 is an irish water spaniel.
1 is a beagle. 

You do the math. It's fair to say that pedigree dogs may go to their breed rescue - but even then they are more likely to find a suitable forever home and they are more likely to be fostered out than kennelled. Even half of those dogs Dogs Trust have under specific breeds look like crosses and are indefinately not good examples of the breed. It's heartbreaking - even more heartbreaking to know that it didn't have to be like this.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - husky x staffy

lets start at the beginning: 
deliberately crossing *any* 2 breeds, both of which have behavioral issues for the Average Pet-Owner, 
is IMO + IME pure money-grubbing - which would certainly explain why 2 dogs of this cross just happen to be 
6-mos apart, from the same sire + dam; its not reason to rejoice over a new sibling * found * - they were not lost.

*it is a reason to be disgusted with the breeder, who milks their dogs for $$. :thumbdown: *

no-one says the dogs are in any way to BLAME - the humans are - and the buyers drive the market. 
ergo, the buyer is not innocent, either.

that the second buyer ASSUMED that the litter was an accident, and the SELLER did not correct that error, 
is only another glaringly-obvious sin on the breeders part: now s/he is not merely a heartless money-grubber, 
*s/he is a liar * - of commission or omission, i do not know.

the dogs are innocent; the humans on both sides of the transaction, IMO, are guilty. loving Ur dog is not a sin; 
supporting a petty industry of BYB + pet-profits, is.

JMO + IME - Ur mileage may vary, 
--- terry


----------



## Johnderondon (Jul 6, 2009)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> You do the math.


Okay. You're minus one dog.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> Pet Forums Community - View Single Post - husky x staffy
> 
> lets start at the beginning:
> deliberately crossing *any* 2 breeds, both of which have behavioral issues for the Average Pet-Owner,
> ...


you said that so well!:thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Johnderondon said:


> Okay. You're minus one dog.


OK... who got out?  please check that all the kennels are secure, and if U are free after, grab a leash and we will 
go looking for the wanderer. 10-mins, bring bottled water and a jacket, meet at the rear door - 
we need 6 or 8 people to cover the neighborhood...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Shamen said:


> you said that so well!:thumbup:


thank U kindly, shamen  but i would not say it so well if the breeder(s) were in front of me - 
i;d be seriously tempted to spit on their shoes, and tell them they are disgraces to compassionate humans.

its too bad such people don;t stink of corruption downwind - then we could recognize them. :thumbdown: 
its a sin and a shame - they go on ripping people off, and victimizing dogs -

just how much did U folks give this poor-excuse-for-a-human for those pups? 
and how many were in each litter, 6-mos apart? 
whats their profit been - and how LITTLE did they spend on food, vet-checks, and other co$ts? 
what about screening - was either sire or dam checked for heritable problems?

and i don;t mean THEY * LOOKED * HEALTHY, or _my vet said they are healthy *pets - *_ 
i mean OFA, certificates of eye-exam from a k9-opthalmologist, and other Real Screening. 
U know... the kind that the breeder *pays for?* :huh:

inquiring minds, 
--- terry


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i have read this whole thread and it has made me laugh.
i understand you are biased as you own the breed but can you not see how it may be a bad mix??? why would you breed such differant sizes etc?

and NO i'm not a 'pompous pedigree owner' I love cross breeds, i have a staffy x lab/collie. But i'd never condone such a ridiculous cross. Granted you have them and bought them up well as they are good dogs, BUT they have so much potential to be terrors. (yes yes every dog has potential yadda yadda yadda, but this is a stupid, badly planned (or downright stupid) cross. well done on bringing them up well, and lets just hope that the w****** who are breeding them sell to good homes and not as status dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

heres a few not so fortunate husky/staffy crosses i fear the rescues will be seeing more and more of this particular cross:frown: Husky Cross » dog rescue | dogs for adoption | UK


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah you see,assumptions will shoot you in the foot every time....

The second litter was an accident, the bitch was taken to the vet to be speyed & was told she was pregnant. The owner advised that any termination was too late.

Both parents have now been speyed & neutered.

I did not go looking for this X.

And heres the clincher.....no money was exchanged for my pup!

I am fully aware of any rep that comes with owing a dog that may be percieve as having difficult personality traits...i have 2 rottis of 5 & 6 years old & can say i have never had a problem with them either of them,they are well trained & socialised.

And JamieR i totally agree with you about dogs in parks....summer fashion accessories....my dogs have never attacked another dog its always been free running dog with no recall attacking mine when theyre on a lead.

As far as breeding is concerned if you had read my earlier osts you have read that i dont agree with the breeding of any dog or other animal but the unfortunate fact is there are breeders out there & some folk just think having baby animals is cute. During my time in recsue i was responsible for over 10,000 being nuetered & speyed,on paper fact! Most of which were paid for by fund raising from good friends & donars.

Anyway I will always stick up for my dog she is a credit to herself & if problems arise as she matures i will deal with them as i see fit as a caring owner.

Oh & JamieR i'm sure Lil would love walkies, please continue to tell me about Lilou, i'd love to here more about her....i dont actually remember having a christening? Do you?


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

just one more thing LABRADOODLE! Another crossbreed?
And before you say thats different,,,its not! And i know the original breeder & history of this BREED! 
Enough said...in my opinion.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

thereasa said:


> just one more thing LABRADOODLE! Another crossbreed?


_*yes, as a matter of fact, here in the USA they ARE - 
99% are F1 progeny and are sold PURELY to coin money.

tidbits the breeder won;t mention - 
* only 50% of Doodle-F1 pups get the NON-shed coat

* the other 50% get the Poodle-Texture which mandates monthly to 6-week grooming for the LIFE of the dog, 
AND they shed - just like the Lab-parent - every doggone day of their lives. 

how about Ur Staff-X, thereasa? 
shed-every-day like the smooth-coated Staff, or heavy but seasonal, like the Husky? 
Or Both - every day a little, Spring + Fall a LOT! ??*_

at least the Lab x Poodles in Australia are carefully selected, tracked, screened, never bred before 2-YO, 
and are being shaped into a genuine breed in the process - it takes time, commitment and excellent record-keeping.

*Doodles in the USA are simply a rip-off fad.* at their height, pups fetched $1600 to $1800-US without shipping. 
:crazy: then 5-mos later, owners got to see if their pup SHED or not... :thumbdown: highway robbery... :nonod: 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

thereasa said:


> Ah you see,assumptions will shoot you in the foot every time....
> 
> The second litter was an accident, the bitch was taken to the vet to be speyed & was told she was pregnant. The owner advised that any termination was too late.
> 
> ...


as i said in my previous post there is No excuse for breeding back to back, it would never happen with an ethical breeder, im really glad to hear the dogs have been neutered now.

breed traits shouldnt be a problem theyre only a problem when owners dont take them into consideration, like for example those who buy a siberian husky and still insist on letting it run loose even though theres a good chance the dog will not obey recall at some point, and this is one of the points ive been trying to make that just because your cross and others on this thread have dogs who have inherited the more positive traits in the mix what about those dogs who inherit the less acceptable ones?..its just a lottery
and as for labradoodles they are another cross exploited to death its disgusting!!

No one, as far as im aware, has said anything derogatory about your lovely dog only expressed concern that this cross isnt a good mix, and its only done to to line the breeders pockets, so i dont really know why you feel the need to stick up for your girl.

on the whole i agree with you about the breeding of any animal im sick to death of it! but i personally dont have any problem whatsoever if its done ethically and responsibly, because people who do it right very rarely add to the rescue crisis, and do everything possible to ensure the babies they produce are healthy and sound.

well done with the spaying and neutering


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Lil has a very soft & smooth coat & hardly sheds at all, but then she's still a pup. This may change as she matures?
As for recall she's very good,she hasn,t taken of anywhere so far but i must admit she can suffer with selective hearing when she finds a good spot to sniff. I do put her good recall partly down to Delilah & daisy (my rotti's) thier recall has always been fantanstic. When trained,well loved & the breed well respected they make great dogs,I have never known such loving dogs as them. 
The latest fad in the area i live seems to be the cockerpoo....yeah you guested it,springer x poodle... I have met one & she is a sweety but the owner has her work cut out for her however she was a dog trainer in the army so she has a fighting chance with it?
On a last note i wouldnt encourage crossing anything, & certainly dont agree with any crosses getting bumped up to being called a pedigree,theres enough overbred of those too? I certainly hope staffy X husky never does...there wouldnt be enough folk out there with the patience for them 
Lil needed a home, so I gave her one.


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

Hi guys my dog sasha is now nearly 13 weeks and her ears arnt up fully, will they stand up completeley, her sisters have stood completley but hers were stood basically straight away. Did ur dogs take a while b4 they stood. She is a beautifyl dog but does look funny with floppy ears lol.


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

I have read this thread that has been going on for a while, and its getting stupid.
Is it too hard for everyone to say yes, the breeders are bad there needs to be a better level of control over dogs and their owners and the way people breed dogs fr money, but no u cant goa round slagging off every person who buys these dogs or takes them off. there is really only two options that u can get in that situation, either the dogs get taken on into caring loving homes or u put them down ???? theres no point putting them in a rehoming centre cuz ut slagging off all the people who want t own them. 

Really u all need to shut up and stop maoning, how r u chaning anything by coming on here and bitching about the situation, especially as ur bitching at the wrong people>i havent read a thread on here form any one who owns a huskyx staff that has said anything but how they want to give the dogs loving homes. So stop having a go at the wrong people. Its the breeders u have a problem with, not the people who want to look after these dogs. !!!!!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kezza_352 said:


> So stop having a go at the wrong people. Its the breeders u have a problem with,
> not the people who want to look after these dogs. !!!!!!


hey, kezza! :--)

at least 4 persons that i recall having seen on PF-uk myself were actually specifically **looking for** 
this cross, and if i saw 4, there were probably 2-dozen - i miss a lot. 
IOW they had decided _thats what i want_ + were actively seeking a pup of that cross... 
*the market drives the breeders.* if they cannot sell them, they will not breed them.

conversely, *if the pet-owner does not buy the cross-bred pups, the breeder is stuck with them - * 
the pups go to a shelter and their profit-potential is gone. 
if BUYERS keep their wallets in their pockets, the breeding stops.

*if this thread convinces just one person* NOT to buy a puppy from some sleazebag who does NOT screen 
their potential sire + dam before breeding, who does NOT wait till the parents, sire + dam, are at least 2-YO, 
who does NOT track their pups in their new homes and put no-breeding endorsements on their pups... 
*then it has been worth every post, IMO. * :thumbup:

if a shepherd has one hundred sheep, and one of the lambs be lost, does that shepherd 
not leave the ninety-nine in the fold, and go to seek the one missing? 
and when the lost lamb is found, does the shepherd not rejoice? 

if we have one person who goes to a reputable, ethical breeder - or to a rescue for the breed of their choice - 
we will rejoice exceedingly. :thumbup: when the UNethical breeders go out of business, we will rejoice maniacally. 
cheers, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

by the way - 
not one of the proud owners of these perfect dogs has ever posted what they were charged for the pup. 
i have asked specifically - how much? and how many pups in the litter?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> by the way -
> not one of the proud owners of these perfect dogs has ever posted what they were charged for the pup.
> i have asked specifically - how much? and how many pups in the litter?


fuuny that, isn't it?


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

You know what stands out about this site? SELECTIVE reading skills, if you had taken any notice of my reply posted 05-06-2010, you would have seen that i replied to your question of payment for my pup....NO MONEY CHANGED HANDS!!! 
I have no idea what anyone else paid for them as IMO i consider it bad manners to ask?
Hi Kezza, as for the ears? Lils did not stand up until she was about 16 weeks, i was advised to give her plenty of things to chew,apparently it helps the muscles in the face?
And your right its quite tedious now considering all we want to do is care for our dogs.
One last point,,,why would anyone suggest that encouraging any dog or pup to end up in rescue kennels is a good thing? Yes it may stop breeding if the breeders cant make a sale, but seriously do you know he distress it can cause long term for a large amount of kenneled animals, even in the best of kennel?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

thereasa said:


> just one more thing LABRADOODLE! Another crossbreed?
> And before you say thats different,,,its not! And i know the original breeder & history of this BREED!
> Enough said...in my opinion.xxxxxxxxxxxx


if were talking about the lady who runs the australian kennels then yes

enough said..

on and yes... ITS A CROSSBREED or MONGREL! whichever term suits you better.

My billy is a scotty x yorkie

but i wouldnt dream of pretending his name is a Scorkie or a yottish terrer :lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

thereasa said:


> You know what stands out about this site? SELECTIVE reading skills, if you had taken any notice of my reply posted 05-06-2010, you would have seen that i replied to your question of payment for my pup....NO MONEY CHANGED HANDS!!!
> I have no idea what anyone else paid for them as IMO i consider it bad manners to ask?
> Hi Kezza, as for the ears? Lils did not stand up until she was about 16 weeks, i was advised to give her plenty of things to chew,apparently it helps the muscles in the face?
> And your right its quite tedious now considering all we want to do is care for our dogs.
> One last point,,,why would anyone suggest that encouraging any dog or pup to end up in rescue kennels is a good thing? Yes it may stop breeding if the breeders cant make a sale, but seriously do you know he distress it can cause long term for a large amount of kenneled animals, even in the best of kennel?


hmmm something tells me you dont have that much experience iwth the smaller rescues. Most small rescues do not use kennels, their animals are placed in foster homes, so that they can be assessed, their training addressed and a real knowledge of the dogs temperament can be sought in order to match them to the right home!

Yes the larger centres have kennels, i'm not denying it, and no its not ideal.

However I for one would rather see a whole generation of badly bred dogs kenneled in order to stop the bad breeding of the future.


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

leashedForLife said:


> by the way -
> not one of the proud owners of these perfect dogs has ever posted what they were charged for the pup.
> i have asked specifically - how much? and how many pups in the litter?


what has that got to do with it?? again i think ur sounding off. I dont dis agree with the fact that the breeders would be stuck with the pups and so they would need to hand them over to rescue centres to be rehomed, but n my area u have to pay the rescue centre. Plys if these people who breed are so terrible have u ever thought they could hurt the pups to get rid of them? In fact i know someone who has mated their dog apparantly accidentally, which is a staff to a husky and is now threatening to drown the pups cuz their not pedigree. JUST BECAUSE THEIR NOT PEDIGREE!!!!

As long as their are people out there breeding dogs for cash there will always be people buying, wehter to ensure the pups safety or because they dont care wether or not the dog is pedigree. The only change will be wen there are tighter regulations in the country for dog owneers to prevent people from breeding for cash.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

thereasa said:


> Lil has a very soft & smooth coat & hardly sheds at all, but then she's still a pup. This may change as she matures?
> As for recall she's very good,she hasn,t taken of anywhere so far but i must admit she can suffer with selective hearing when she finds a good spot to sniff. I do put her good recall partly down to Delilah & daisy (my rotti's) thier recall has always been fantanstic. When trained,well loved & the breed well respected they make great dogs,I have never known such loving dogs as them.
> The latest fad in the area i live seems to be the cockerpoo....yeah you guested it,springer x poodle... I have met one & she is a sweety but the owner has her work cut out for her however she was a dog trainer in the army so she has a fighting chance with it?
> On a last note i wouldnt encourage crossing anything, & certainly dont agree with any crosses getting bumped up to being called a pedigree,theres enough overbred of those too? I certainly hope staffy X husky never does...there wouldnt be enough folk out there with the patience for them
> Lil needed a home, so I gave her one.


Cockapoos are a cocker spaniel cross poodle, not a springer, that'd be another cross entirely, the clue's in the name


----------



## kezza_352 (May 1, 2010)

billyboysmammy said:


> hmmm something tells me you dont have that much experience iwth the smaller rescues. Most small rescues do not use kennels, their animals are placed in foster homes, so that they can be assessed, their training addressed and a real knowledge of the dogs temperament can be sought in order to match them to the right home!
> 
> Yes the larger centres have kennels, i'm not denying it, and no its not ideal.
> 
> However I for one would rather see a whole generation of badly bred dogs kenneled in order to stop the bad breeding of the future.


You must have some fantastic rescue centres where u live !! Where i live they are simply rows and rows of kennels with dogs stuck in them> The RSPCA kennel is massive where i live and they pedigree and cross breeds, and they will SELL them to people regardless as to their breeding.

as for " I for one would rather see a whole generation of badly bred dogs kenneled in order to stop the bad breeding of the future".

U might aswell say that u would rather have them all put down, cus if thats not an extremley stuck up narrow minded comment i dont know what is!!!! - In fact as u are so clever and so hard nosed i think u should spend a day in a rescue centre with ll these terrible bred dogs and u should put them in kennels, because it is obviously where they belong as they are so terrible!!! And lets see if u can sleep well that night knowing u have potentially taken lots of loving dogs away from being able to be rehomed to people who wanted them and stuck them in a kennel for god knows how long!!!

My dog was being sold for £130. I refused to pay that amount, not that it made a differnece cuz there were people there all day taking pups, when i got there , there was two left, the house was horrible and the mother was young and this was her second litter, and so i convinced the guy to give me the two last pups for half the price of one, and i rehomed the second pup myself into a giid family who are experineced with dogs, and kept sasha for myself. The breeders will always breed for cash. end of. its the way it is. If liek u had said my dogs would have been put into a kennel, then at 6 weeks they would have been completeley alone instead i took them and they are happy settled and loved. Which is best !!???


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

kezza_352 said:


> what has that got to do with it?? again i think ur sounding off. I dont dis agree with the fact that the breeders would be stuck with the pups and so they would need to hand them over to rescue centres to be rehomed, but n my area u have to pay the rescue centre. Plys if these people who breed are so terrible have u ever thought they could hurt the pups to get rid of them? In fact i know someone who has mated their dog apparantly accidentally, which is a staff to a husky and is now threatening to drown the pups cuz their not pedigree. JUST BECAUSE THEIR NOT PEDIGREE!!!!
> 
> As long as their are people out there breeding dogs for cash there will always be people buying, wehter to ensure the pups safety or because they dont care wether or not the dog is pedigree. The only change will be wen there are tighter regulations in the country for dog owneers to prevent people from breeding for cash.


the difference is with a rescue dog yes you pay because the animal is actually looked after! 
Also, the animal is normally already spayed/neutered or comes with a contract which states this must be done

HENCE an end to the breeding.

The ****** who let his staff and husky breed are a prime example of a BYB. He could get the husky a mismate jab and if he knew he wouldnt get money for the pups then he would do so!!!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kezza_352 said:


> what has that *[edit: Price per pup]* got to do with it?? again i think ur sounding off.


the point, kezza - 
is to discuss just how much these breeders make per litter.

how many siblings did Ur pup have?

were there ANY health-tests on either parent?

were both parents at least 2-YO? _(which allows 85% of heritable problems in that dog to become symptomatic - 
they can be SEEN, which is important for things that cannot be tested with DNA or skin-punches, etc.)_

were the pups raised in the home?

were the pups socialized with ppl Other Than the immediate family - children, other adults, other ages/sexes? 
IOW a single-woman needs to have the pups meet men, children, seniors, other ethnic groups...

were the pups at least 56-days / 8-WO on departure?

did the breeder have the vet give 1st-vax?

*breeders who have not done those basic things are NOT investing in their pups, or aiming for healthy pups, 
who become healthy dogs - they are aiming at **wallets**, pure + simple. * 
they are avoiding $pending any more than the absolute minimum of Money + Time + Hassle - 
they get the pups off their property as young as possible, skip vax, skip tests, buy cheap food, charge a$ much a$ 
the market will bear... maximizing *profit*, minimizing *inve$tment*.



kezza_352 said:


> *bold underline and color added - *
> 
> *As long as their are people out there breeding dogs for cash there will always be people buying,
> wehter to ensure the pups safety or because they dont care wether or not the dog is pedigree. *


U do not keep pups safe by encouraging these for-profit breeders BY BUYING THEIR WARES.

and as i have said several times - _many of the people posting were specifically looking for this cross - 
IOW they DO care about *breed* - they just want it to be THEIR choice as to which breeds are blended, 
which is IMO just as much a choice as *deciding* on a purebred. _ 
if i want a hound x Lab, i go to a shelter 
and look - or i go on-line to Petfinder and enter LAB + look at those dogs, then i enter HOUND + look at them. 
there will be some that are crosses of the 2 - as the dogs are listed by primary breed, it may be listed as 
Lab x Hound or Hound x Lab. 
*i DON;t take out an ad on Craigslist saying, "i want a Lab x Coonhound - please contact me if U plan such a litter."
that is soliciting an unscrupulous person to breed a litter, for ONE pup for me, presuming 
that other eejits can be found to pay for each of the rest. *



kezza_352 said:


> *bold and color added - *
> 
> *The only change will be wen there are tighter regulations in the country for dog owneers to prevent people from breeding for cash. *


 excellent idea! :thumbup: now lets DO * IT...

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

kezza_352 said:


> You must have some fantastic rescue centres where u live !! Where i live they are simply rows and rows of kennels with dogs stuck in them> The RSPCA kennel is massive where i live and they pedigree and cross breeds, and they will SELL them to people regardless as to their breeding.
> 
> as for " I for one would rather see a whole generation of badly bred dogs kenneled in order to stop the bad breeding of the future".
> 
> ...


if BYB's made no profit the deliberate breeding would STOP end of! until the gp realise this then Thousands more dogs will be used as breeding machines and thousands will end up in rescue many of which will be pts.. its buyers of these poorly bred dogs who are perpetuating the cycle so they are also to blame for the terrible rescue situation!

i just cant understand why people who want to 'save' a puppy dont go to a rescue and save one from there its not as though there isnt plenty available thanks to all the byb's and at least then they wont be lining their pockets.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

kezza_352 said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> My dog was being *sold for £130.* I refused to pay that amount, not that it made a differnece cuz there were people there all day taking pups, when i got there , there was two left, *the house was horrible and the mother [dog] was young and this was her second litter*, and so i convinced the guy to give me [EDIT: *sell me] the two last pups for half the price of one, [EDIT: last 2 pups for 65-Brit-pounds]* and i rehomed the second pup myself into a giid family who are experineced with dogs, and kept sasha for myself.


but U still paid him for the pups - and he / they had already gotten 130-Brit-pounds per pup for the siblings - 
so how many pups were sold at that price?

do U think U *discouraged this breeder by buying the past 2 pups? * 
personally, i have huge doubts - i think U ENcouraged another breeding, which will probably be 6-mos later. 
how old is Ur current dog? *if it has been 7-mos, give the breeder a call - betcha U can reserve a pup...  just like 
a *purebred* breeder - but without that silly breed-specific + dog-generic screening, vax, socialization, and so forth. *



kezza_352 said:


> *bold added - *
> 
> The breeders will always *breed for cash.* end of. *its the way it is.* If liek u had said my dogs would have been put into a kennel, then *at 6 weeks they would have been completeley alone* instead i took them and they are happy settled and loved. Which is best !!???


no - 
our local shelters will not TAKE *underage-pups* without the dam - they take the F + pups, and if the owner 
wants the F back, the dam leaves after her spay. no charge to the owner - done to ensure no more leftovers.

like i said - _*for-profit breeders always get the pups OUT of their hair, and INTO a buyers hands + home, 
just as early as possible. so YOU also bought 2 underage puppies, in Ur deep concern for their futures. *_ 
interesting method - 
do U buy virgin-children from child-slavers to SAVE them? 
do U buy the services of a prostitute to preach salvation at her for 30-mins? 
do U *buy* a hooker from a pimps stable, to install her in a school and give her a trade?

handing over the money legitimizes the transaction - it makes it OK. 
it puts *Your* personal stamp of approval on it. 
IMO this does nothing to discourage, and everything to ENcourage for-profit breeding.

JMO + IME - Ur mileage may vary, 
--- terry


----------



## mental_i_am (Jun 8, 2010)

thereasa said:


> just one more thing LABRADOODLE! Another crossbreed?
> And before you say thats different,,,its not! And i know the original breeder & history of this BREED!
> Enough said...in my opinion.xxxxxxxxxxxx


Ok I'm actually Australian so I'm not really sure what goes on in the breeding around the world but I do know what happens in my own country.

I would say that maybe 2% of the "breeders" for the labradoodle here are actually doing just that, purpose breeding these dogs not for profit, but to try and create a real breed. Which I have no problem with, every dog was created at some point, so if you want to try now be my guest ! They health test every dog for all labrador and poodle genetic problems.

Its the other 98% that are disgusting! Backyard breeders out to make some money with a litter of first generation crosses that they say are the "real breed". Puppy farm owners raping their females over and over to churn out litter are litter of puppies to make as much money as possible. Its heart breaking 

The way a breed happens is when you can breed any 2 animals from that breed, and they will have puppies that meet the standards set (eg. height, weight, colour, coat type, ect)

The labradoodle isn't a breed yet, they cannot guarantee how the puppies will turn out, some still shed, some are tiny, some are huge, ect ect. I do think that it may eventually become a breed one day. But until then it is just a multi-generation cross.


----------



## chianya (Feb 22, 2010)

oh my god havent been on here 4 a few weeks ok kezza sukis ears didnt stand 4 4 months she has big ears too lol your pup is beautiful and jamie am lovin yours do u lot live anywhere near suffolk and as 4 breeders arent they all out to make money cos i certainly havent seen a pedigree advertised 4 free i am really happy with suki she learnt sit give paw lay and roll over by the time she was 5 months were workin on talk at the mo lol still have no problems i spoke to my breeder last week and the rest of the litter r doing fine infact out of 7 she still sees 3 regularly am lovin the husky x staffy and wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

kezza_352 said:


> You must have some fantastic rescue centres where u live !! Where i live they are simply rows and rows of kennels with dogs stuck in them> The RSPCA kennel is massive where i live and they pedigree and cross breeds, and they will SELL them to people regardless as to their breeding.


Yep we have some lovely centres, which foster their dogs out, and some of the biggest centres in the country which kennel them.

Yes they are sold, but NOT FOR PROFIT. They are sold for a minimum donation to help cover the costs of spey, vaccination, food, bedding, and veterinary treatment of the NEXT dog that comes in.



> as for " I for one would rather see a whole generation of badly bred dogs kenneled in order to stop the bad breeding of the future".
> 
> U might aswell say that u would rather have them all put down, cus if thats not an extremley stuck up narrow minded comment i dont know what is!!!! - In fact as u are so clever and so hard nosed i think u should spend a day in a rescue centre with ll these terrible bred dogs and u should put them in kennels, because it is obviously where they belong as they are so terrible!!! And lets see if u can sleep well that night knowing u have potentially taken lots of loving dogs away from being able to be rehomed to people who wanted them and stuck them in a kennel for god knows how long!!!


Actually i would sacrifice a whole generation of dogs if i thought it would forever put an end to all the puppy farmers, back yard breeders and unscrupulous pedigree breeders out there. If i could guarentee the future protection of every new pup born then pass me the needle now. Hard nosed... yep

Oh... as for the experience. How does 17 yrs mixed experience in rescue suit? 



> My dog was being sold for £130. I refused to pay that amount, not that it made a differnece cuz there were people there all day taking pups, when i got there , there was two left, the house was horrible and the mother was young and this was her second litter, and so i convinced the guy to give me the two last pups for half the price of one, and i rehomed the second pup myself into a giid family who are experineced with dogs, and kept sasha for myself. The breeders will always breed for cash. end of. its the way it is. If liek u had said my dogs would have been put into a kennel, then at 6 weeks they would have been completeley alone instead i took them and they are happy settled and loved. Which is best !!???


so you still paid him?

So you still supported his breeding practices by handing over cash

so you still let him know that he could sell his badly bred pups?

Somehow you think that is the best thing for the future dogs? It might be the "best immediate action" for the current litter, but what about the next litter and the next and the next? Supporting these breeders shows them they have a market for their pups and so they continue to produce them.

I am not having a go at your individual dog here, but i am trying to make you see that by handing over cash for those pups you have supported bad breeding practices. I did it myself through a family "friend" for pedigree labrador. I loved that dog with all my heart, so please dont think i am trying to belittle your dog. I would never EVER EVER make that mistake again.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

hi kezza & chianya...& jamier i'd just like to say what beautiful dogs you....i know i have 1 too! I hope you enjoy them as much as i do Lil?
I don't mean to start being crude but arnt you sick of all this bullshit?
I must admit i dont agree with the way a lot of dogs are bred, weather by mistake or profit but it happens & a load of dog snobs on a chat site,me included are i'm affraid not going to change that.....it's the law that needs to change, ALL breeders of any animal should have to have a very expensive, controlled licience! Also all those still giving us X owners grief still have SELECTIVE READING skills!!! We all understand what you are saying & we may not agree but we love & respect our dogs for what they are! End of!!! 
As for resue centres Yes there are good people out there who foster but thats not always the case & ive know first hand of some dogs that end up in kennels for over 3 YEARS...& i'm talking pedigrees, it just depends on the rescue group...are you going to put them to sleep?
I'd like to see the decisions you make when it comes to the responsibity of 1000 dogs a year? Ive been there & i really wouldnt want to put that on anyone. No matter how hard you are, it hurts & you can never be 100% sure you have done the right thing? 
NO ANIMAL CHOOSES ITS OWNER, WE CHOOSE & THAT MAKES US RESPONSIBLE FOR THAT ANIMAL FOR LIFE

no matter weather its a springer or a cocker its still a mongrel or crossbreed, just like my staffy x husky!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

none so blind as those who can't see eh?

Do you think there would be half as many dogs in rescues if people weren't trying to breed for a quick quid, have you seen the poor pups on Many Tears??

Continue supporting BYBs all you want but i actually have a conscience.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

Like I said SELECTIVE READING SKILLS


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This thread is now getting out of hand and is just now a match, it was started by a member who is no longer with us so it will be closed and sent to pf heaven


----------

